# Stuck in Park



## bronx_95 (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi-

I have a 1995 Altima GXE. Lately, I've been having a few problems with the shifter. Occassionally it would get stuck in the "park" position and would release basically when it felt like it. I took it in for repair and was told it was fine, that if it gets stuck double pump the break. That worked fine for a few days and then the double pump no longer worked. Back in again, they told me they adjusted some bracket that aligns the cable. Again, it was fine for a few days. I could even hear it release when I hit the brake. Now, it's starting up again. Any ideas on what it could be? Or should I take it to a tranny shop?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It sounds like a problem with the switch on the brake pedal that is for the shift interlock solenoid. Look at it yourself while pressing on the brake pedal.
If the switch appears good you will need a voltmeter to check the switch.

Troy


----------

